# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Topical Progesterone used to combat male androgen alopecia

## k9gatton

Spiro is a better treatment than Progesterone for females, so I'm not going to touch that subject in this thread.

Although this didn't do much for my hairline (twenty new terminal hairs), it did do quite a lot for my vertex area. However, I currently use it on both.

Started January 2016 (.25% Progesterone). In September the amount was doubled to .5%.

Currently I am using a topical formula that contains .5% Progesterone. In "theory", every .1% is equal to one milligram of medication.
Left picture - January 2016.

Right picture - September 2016

----------


## k9gatton

My progress pictures. Have pictures of both the vertex and hairline. Took topical
Progesterone after three months. The vertex is filling in. 

Currently taking twice the amount of Progesterone (.5% since September 2016).

----------


## Pittdawg

Do you apply the cream directly to the scalp only?

----------


## k9gatton

> Do you apply the cream directly to the scalp only?


 Yes. Only on diffuse/or bald areas.

----------


## k9gatton

See latest terminal hair regrowth. Taken November 5th, 2016:

----------


## scooterboy

> See latest terminal hair regrowth. Taken November 5th, 2016:


 Were are you getting your high dose Progesterone from ?

----------


## tomjones1

K9gatton, congrats on your success.  I'd like to ask you a few questions if you wouldn't mind?
-You are on a heavy duty proven regimen.  What makes you so sure the progesterone is responsible for your success?
-I've been doing a lot of reading on Progesterone and for every one success post I find, I also find three posts (throughout internet) stating how it made things significantly worse.  This is very confusing and worrisome.
-Can you please state the specific progesterone .25% product you started off with?  Purchase online?  I'm considering trying it as you stated you had success on it.  I do however fear it will cause problems to my hair as I'm not on any treatments (bad sides before even on reduced fin and minox) therefore do not have that protection that you have.  Thanks for your responses!!

----------


## k9gatton

> K9gatton, congrats on your success.  I'd like to ask you a few questions if you wouldn't mind?
> -You are on a heavy duty proven regimen.  What makes you so sure the progesterone is responsible for your success?
> -I've been doing a lot of reading on Progesterone and for every one success post I find, I also find three posts (throughout internet) stating how it made things significantly worse.  This is very confusing and worrisome.
> -Can you please state the specific progesterone .25% product you started off with?  Purchase online?  I'm considering trying it as you stated you had success on it.  I do however fear it will cause problems to my hair as I'm not on any treatments (bad sides before even on reduced fin and minox) therefore do not have that protection that you have.  Thanks for your responses!!


 Getting it from https://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/

If they approve your prescription, you pay for each refill to Murray Avenue Acotherapy. They make all of the concentrated Minoxidil solutions in Pittsburgh, PA.

FYI: You don't have to have a high level of Minoxidil. They actually sell them in different strengths. They are creams. They sell in 12.5%, 15% Minoxidil as well. Also, you can combine it with lower dosages.

This is what I highly recommend, so you won't ruin your hair. Combine it with .1% Hydrocortisone. That is anti inflammatory. Also combine with Finasteride. You probably don't need retinol or any other chemicals for that matter.
Good luck. 

Started balding before Progesterone. Also cut my Minoxidil in half. The problem was I thought the liquid Finasteride was doing the work, but it wasn't.

As soon as I used the Progesterone, my hair started regrowing. Also, it doesn't fall out, when it does, it is much less than a "full head" person. I have maybe a few hairs fall out per weak. The hair on top grows faster than my sides or back as well.

----------


## k9gatton

> Were are you getting your high dose Progesterone from ?


 Medical Wellness Center. Online script. You only pay if you're approved. https://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/

----------


## tomjones1

Thanks however I would much prefer to try the progesterone without minoxidil if thats possible?  I get the feeling I am out of luck.  Minoxidil in the past bloated my face and gave wrinkles and insomnia even at low dose.  This sucks.

----------


## k9gatton

> Thanks however I would much prefer to try the progesterone without minoxidil if thats possible?  I get the feeling I am out of luck.  Minoxidil in the past bloated my face and gave wrinkles and insomnia even at low dose.  This sucks.


 Don't know if it is or not. You would have to adjust/talk with a doctor on medicalwellnesscenter.com. Understand what you're saying. It probably is possible, believe it or not. They could answer you. And it's free of charge.

----------


## doke

Re people in uk you can get minoxidil mixed with medroxy-progestorone and quite cheap mainly up to 5%minoxidil unless you go to a certain clinic in London where I think its a rip off price.
As im not a shill I do not want to add company names that sell these treatments but I know of 3 that I use in uk that do not require any fees to purchase.

----------


## elvispresley

hello k9gatton , im in malaysia do you know where i can buy the progesterone online, can you gaive me the exact name of the topical so that i can search online and at the pharmacy , thank you very much  :Wink: 

please also the cost x month or per quantity if you can thx

----------


## doke

Jazz have you thought of asking how much compounding a lotion or cream of the Arthritis drug Tofacitinib citrate might cost?

----------


## k9gatton

> hello k9gatton , im in malaysia do you know where i can buy the progesterone online, can you gaive me the exact name of the topical so that i can search online and at the pharmacy , thank you very much 
> 
> please also the cost x month or per quantity if you can thx


 Get it at https://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/. Make sure they ship to Malaysia. 

You should contact Murray Avenue Acotherapy. That is the ONLY pharmacy they allow to make the product.

Because if they don't ship it, you will be charged for the online evaluation. But you will lose your money
since you cannot order it online.

----------


## k9gatton

> Re people in uk you can get minoxidil mixed with medroxy-progestorone and quite cheap mainly up to 5%minoxidil unless you go to a certain clinic in London where I think its a rip off price.
> As im not a shill I do not want to add company names that sell these treatments but I know of 3 that I use in uk that do not require any fees to purchase.


 A friend of mine tried Aprikot-T ? That put him from a Norwood 2.5/3 to a Norwood zero. It has estrogen in it, but it definitely does the trick. He regrew all of his hair. He's in his twenties. It's usually easier for men to grow hair back after they recently lose it.

----------


## goldnt

Hey Im clueless when it comes to progesterone so bare with me lol. But im wondering if i can i place this on my head or is it no the same thing? Shame spiro was canceled.

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...gesterone&th=1

----------


## k9gatton

> Hey Im clueless when it comes to progesterone so bare with me lol. But im wondering if i can i place this on my head or is it no the same thing? Shame spiro was canceled.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...gesterone&th=1


 Wouldn't try this if you're a male. It appears to have a lot higher strength and is designed for women going through menopause. 

Would not recommend that product. Would stick to prescribed Progesterone topical treatments, for hair.

----------


## goldnt

I decided to go the compounding pharmacy website to see if they sold any products without a script and they do. 

I found their progesterone leave in treatment at a strength of 2%. 

https://murrayavenueapothecary.vende...e-in-treatment

I decided to buy it. Now i'm not sure if its working as I have my hair buzzcut so i cant tell if hair loss has slowed down. But what I do know, is that when DHT is not attaching itself to the androgen receptor of my hair, I don't get those constant burning sensations on my scalp. Those sensations are what indicate me when hair loss is occurring. As it continues the root of my hair becomes inflamed and finally falls out.

So as of now even with the product Ive still been getting those sensations which has me believing its not working or working enough. With that being said i just wanted to let you know about this product I found. I think ill be moving back to RU but premade with KB. Ru certainly worked for me but with problems in the past. I'm a diffuse thinner and so when i had long hair I had to use a lot of Ru to cover my head completely. Unfortunately it had gone systematic and given me gyno. Hopefully this time since my hair is so short i can avoid that situation again.

----------


## HTsoon

What are the side effects? Progesterone is a potent 5 alpha reductase inhibitor, I would assume it would have similar side effects as finasteride, currently using minoxidil and ketocanozole with no negative effects, I've also heard of feeling excessively sleepy, any of you guys experience that?

----------


## cardib

whats apricot t?

----------


## k9gatton

> What are the side effects? Progesterone is a potent 5 alpha reductase inhibitor, I would assume it would have similar side effects as finasteride, currently using minoxidil and ketocanozole with no negative effects, I've also heard of feeling excessively sleepy, any of you guys experience that?


 Progesterone is a natural hormone men produce, but in much smaller amounts then women do. Haven't had any erection difficulties, which is common for many men in their forties. Would rate myself the _same_
as other men my age, in that respect.


Progesterone has the opposite effect on the hair than DHT. It keeps it from falling out, and resting. In some ways it is a hair growth stimulant as well, and performs the tasks that Minoxidil does. 

Progesterone in women is used to keep the fetus alive. This is true for both female _and male_ fetuses.

Even now, I lose less hair than the average "full head" guy. It's definitely much smaller than a hundred hairs a day.

Haven't had any sleepy side effects, in fact I'm wired with a lot of energy. Sometimes too much energy. That's just genes, not Progesterone.

----------


## k9gatton

> whats apricot t?


 A medication I should have tried in my twenties!!  :Wink:

----------


## Saltynuts

LOL Apricot T.... yeah... right....

----------


## k9gatton

> I decided to go the compounding pharmacy website to see if they sold any products without a script and they do. 
> 
> I found their progesterone leave in treatment at a strength of 2%. 
> 
> https://murrayavenueapothecary.vende...e-in-treatment
> 
> I decided to buy it. Now i'm not sure if its working as I have my hair buzzcut so i cant tell if hair loss has slowed down. But what I do know, is that when DHT is not attaching itself to the androgen receptor of my hair, I don't get those constant burning sensations on my scalp. Those sensations are what indicate me when hair loss is occurring. As it continues the root of my hair becomes inflamed and finally falls out.
> 
> So as of now even with the product Ive still been getting those sensations which has me believing its not working or working enough. With that being said i just wanted to let you know about this product I found. I think ill be moving back to RU but premade with KB. Ru certainly worked for me but with problems in the past. I'm a diffuse thinner and so when i had long hair I had to use a lot of Ru to cover my head completely. Unfortunately it had gone systematic and given me gyno. Hopefully this time since my hair is so short i can avoid that situation again.


 Good to hear from, my friend. Heard you got a transplant? 

Tried their biotin, and I really didn't have any success (Murray's biotin solution, not prescribed by MedicalWellnessCenter).

After that, I kind of lost faith in the non prescribed medications. I'm just sticking to prescriptions.

I'm trying to grow my hair out this year. Might even grow it long again.

----------


## k9gatton

> LOL Apricot T.... yeah... right....


 There is an estrogen topical solution. A friend of mine used it. He regrew almost ninety
percent of his hair. He also had lots of success. 

The problem is I can't order it from the US. Otherwise, I would be using that treatment as well.

----------


## k9gatton

> What are the side effects? Progesterone is a potent 5 alpha reductase inhibitor, I would assume it would have similar side effects as finasteride, currently using minoxidil and ketocanozole with no negative effects, I've also heard of feeling excessively sleepy, any of you guys experience that?


 There really isn't any side effects that I've had. Progesterone is a growth stimulator and an anti DHT medication.

Women produce a lot more than men. It's been studied in women, and found that spiro is more successful in women. However, Progesterone alone did have success in women. It was done in an international government study.

It hasn't been studied in men, however. Keep in mind it can raise estrogen levels. That is a risk that 
comes with taking it.

----------


## doke

Re medroxyprogestorone its been added to minoxidil  in 0.25% for many years and I used it in the late 80s and 90s and in 4 and 5% minoxidil from well known uk clinics and today is still sold and for me it helped quite a bit in them days.
When I got fed up applying it I hair slowly started to thin again I noticed how much it helped.
Now I did get days when sometimes I got really tired about 12 miday I did think it was due to getting up at 6 am for work but im not so sure.
Anyway its good for if you still have hair but on the front where I had receaded and was shiny bald it did not do anything so I did an experiment where I left using for a month or two and noticed I was getting bad thinning so I returned to using the 4% minoxidil mix and in two weeks my hair was thickening up again.
What I did do was use twice a day and add more then 1ml on the bad front and crown loss until I got the result I was happy with.
But now im in my late 50s leaving it so long without using due to being lazy to apply perhaps I would have kept more hair.
I am back on proscar I take half on Monday, Wed And Friday and after shedding a lot in the drain started to slow the loss down again.
So I wonder is it worth going back on the minox 5% with progest in combo with proscar or using minox foam with a natural progesterone cream the only thing I like about the mix of minox contained in a lotion its good to only apply in one go.
Anyone who may have tried different clinics 5% mix may notice if applying say 1.5mls that your scalp when dried is white and I did contact the supplier and he said that this does happen so that's a pain to be honest.

----------


## Saltynuts

> There is an estrogen topical solution. A friend of mine used it. He regrew almost ninety
> percent of his hair. He also had lots of success. 
> 
> The problem is I can't order it from the US. Otherwise, I would be using that treatment as well.


 
Oh yea?  90%?  Might you point me to said topical solution?

----------


## scooterboy

He got 90% of his hair back . What's the product ?

----------


## k9gatton

Aprikat T, I believe? They don't sell it in the US. He lives in the UK. He gets
it by script there. I can't find any links to it.

It's a topical estrogen based substance. I never used it. But he definitely
got good results.

----------


## Jazz1

Check my threads I found Susan when Dr Klein passed away to help all the forum members. I'm glad progesteone works as I have this in my mixture, never thought it would do much but your pictures sure prove :Cool: .

----------


## funkville

> Re people in uk you can get minoxidil mixed with medroxy-progestorone and quite cheap mainly up to 5%minoxidil unless you go to a certain clinic in London where I think its a rip off price.
> As im not a shill I do not want to add company names that sell these treatments but I know of 3 that I use in uk that do not require any fees to purchase.


 hey doke im from the uk also. where do you know to get things things mixed. ive been on 12.5% belgravia but its a rip off like you said. pm if you dont want to say cheers

----------


## doke

Hi the clinics I have used only do the 5% with progest not the 12.5%.

----------


## funkville

> Hi the clinics I have used only do the 5% with progest not the 12.5%.


 thats fine where is it based? in based in london

----------


## doke

> thats fine where is it based? in based in london


 Hi Funks there is the Wimpole clinic in londow that sells 5% minoxidil with medroxyprogestorone for 120ml bottle i think its £55 link  www.wimpoleclinic.com
There is the uk norton clinic just search for that they i think are not in london, there is a chemist in uk at upper breeding chemist that actually makes minoxidil for many clinics in uk i have a tell number and the Drs name is Dr Alan Robinson and you can tel him and tell him you already use minox with progest and you will need to ask for him phone number at local uk rate is 0845 260 3999 the latter is where i buy mine cuts out the middle man.
You i think can buy it in two months supply which is 120mls but its cheaper from him if you buy 6 months which you can store in the fridge.
Buy the way guys i have known Dr Robinson chemist many yrs as i got to find him from bio trans jersey which in the 80s and 90s was owned by uk transfom clinic group.
I have no connection with any of these clinics so is up to you who you choose.

----------


## doke

Just to add that because some clinics you will have to pay a consultation fee and visit them thats why i use Dr Robinson.
So make sure you can place order over the phone or internet.

----------


## funkville

> Hi Funks there is the Wimpole clinic in londow that sells 5% minoxidil with medroxyprogestorone for 120ml bottle i think its £55 link  www.wimpoleclinic.com
> There is the uk norton clinic just search for that they i think are not in london, there is a chemist in uk at upper breeding chemist that actually makes minoxidil for many clinics in uk i have a tell number and the Drs name is Dr Alan Robinson and you can tel him and tell him you already use minox with progest and you will need to ask for him phone number at local uk rate is 0845 260 3999 the latter is where i buy mine cuts out the middle man.
> You i think can buy it in two months supply which is 120mls but its cheaper from him if you buy 6 months which you can store in the fridge.
> Buy the way guys i have known Dr Robinson chemist many yrs as i got to find him from bio trans jersey which in the 80s and 90s was owned by uk transfom clinic group.
> I have no connection with any of these clinics so is up to you who you choose.


 Thanks doke. I'm trying to find the most cost effective product. Ive used Susan's before as jazz has helped me loads (the guy is a legend). The first couple months my hair grew like crazy then it stopped working. Went back to belgravia on the 12.5% cream and now I'm just wanting the most cost effective. As the pound is so weak getting a script, 3 bottles of minoxidil mix and progesterone leave in and custom tax. It is more expensive than belgravia where I play 550 for the year.

----------


## funkville

> My progress pictures. Have pictures of both the vertex and hairline. Took topical
> Progesterone after three months. The vertex is filling in. 
> 
> Currently taking twice the amount of Progesterone (.5% since September 2016).


 Hey k9gatton. I'm looking to order from Susan (I've used her before) but I wanted to know how big is the bottle and how long does it last? I take it you need a script also. The uk currency is so low that if I got a minoxidil mix, topical progesterone, new year script,shipping and custom tax it costs more than belgravia in U.K. Which they have a 8% which has progesterone and caffeine in. 

I'm going for a check up tomo. Jazz was saying carry on with regaine liquid as I'm cing ok/good results and get progesterone from Susan. 

I also wanted to ask how it dries? Liquid regaine can some time leave my hair greasy (I have Afro Caribbean hair)

Do u apply minoxidil then cream or other way around?

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi the clinics I have used only do the 5% with progest not the 12.5%.


 Mine is only .5%.

The dosage I take is a gram. So for every .1%, the equivalent is one milligram.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hey k9gatton. I'm looking to order from Susan (I've used her before) but I wanted to know how big is the bottle and how long does it last? I take it you need a script also. The uk currency is so low that if I got a minoxidil mix, topical progesterone, new year script,shipping and custom tax it costs more than belgravia in U.K. Which they have a 8% which has progesterone and caffeine in. 
> 
> I'm going for a check up tomo. Jazz was saying carry on with regaine liquid as I'm cing ok/good results and get progesterone from Susan. 
> 
> I also wanted to ask how it dries? Liquid regaine can some time leave my hair greasy (I have Afro Caribbean hair)
> 
> Do u apply minoxidil then cream or other way around?


 It does dry and leave white powder around the scalp. My hair density is very good now. For that reason it really
doesn't show (and I put it all over my forehead, and vertex as well).

I supplement it with 5% Foam (regular Minoxidil).

----------


## funkville

> Mine is only .5%.
> 
> The dosage I take is a gram. So for every .1%, the equivalent is one milligram.


 So it's in the blue bottle with the pump which is 6 pumps then? How long does it take to dry?

----------


## k9gatton

> So it's in the blue bottle with the pump which is 6 pumps then? How long does it take to dry?


 It's a cream. The prescribed dosage is one gram over bald areas. (The size of a pea,
literally on the script!). That is probably the size of one gram. 

It has to be measured by eye. (It's thick, it won't drip. It used to in cold weather, but
recently they managed to overcome that problem). Just let it thaw.

My mailman leaves everything unattended in his truck. Told him this, and it was 25 Farenheit.

(He still left it in, the term Postal is known as CRAZY in the US, now I know why!!!). He was
walking around delivering it door to door.

----------


## funkville

> It's a cream. The prescribed dosage is one gram over bald areas. (The size of a pea,
> literally on the script!). That is probably the size of one gram. 
> 
> It has to be measured by eye. (It's thick, it won't drip. It used to in cold weather, but
> recently they managed to overcome that problem). Just let it thaw.
> 
> My mailman leaves everything unattended in his truck. Told him this, and it was 25 Farenheit.
> 
> (He still left it in, the term Postal is known as CRAZY in the US, now I know why!!!). He was
> walking around delivering it door to door.


 Oh so it's like using retin a cream. Ok thanks for that. 

I went to the belgraiva Clinic in London yesterday for a check up and get the 8% minoxidil with mpg and caffeine. They told me Ghe can't recommend it to me as I get migraine. Silly as I've used it before. I'm going to get Susan to do me a formula. 

I'll get the cream of progesterone and c if I react. If not after my three bottles are done I'll add it in to my minox mix. Just makes applying so much easier. 

Something which is interesting. It seems at this point I respond to liquid better than cream. 

I actually noticed that with my bottles susan made me. Thanks for heads up.

----------


## funkville

i just got off phone to susan and she said the leave in treatment is the .5%
https://murrayavenueapothecary.vendecommerce.com/cart

this is what you use right? if not could you sedn me a pic. i just renewed my script with her.

----------


## k9gatton

> i just got off phone to susan and she said the leave in treatment is the .5%
> https://murrayavenueapothecary.vendecommerce.com/cart
> 
> this is what you use right? if not could you sedn me a pic. i just renewed my script with her.


 I use a tube with thirty percent in it. The thirty percent is a cream. If that bothers you, you probably shouldn't 
get  a high concentrated amount.

Mine just comes in a tube.

----------


## funkville

> I use a tube with thirty percent in it. The thirty percent is a cream. If that bothers you, you probably shouldn't 
> get  a high concentrated amount.
> 
> Mine just comes in a tube.


 
I mean the progesterone topical. Is it the leave in or is it added to your minox cream. Maybe I misunderstood

----------


## k9gatton

> I mean the progesterone topical. Is it the leave in or is it added to your minox cream. Maybe I misunderstood


 The Progesterone is mixed with the Minoxidil, in the same tube. 

As long as you get the doctor prescribed Progesterone, it will
be in there.

I used the non doctor prescribed Biotin liquid. It did nothing for my hair.

----------


## funkville

> The Progesterone is mixed with the Minoxidil, in the same tube. 
> 
> As long as you get the doctor prescribed Progesterone, it will
> be in there.
> 
> I used the non doctor prescribed Biotin liquid. It did nothing for my hair.


   I had a silly moment there I get you yes progesterone in minoxidil works great. I've got in in my mix susan is doing for me. Ideally I wanted to have it in my am and pm minoxidil but only my lotion will have it in. I can confirm that progesterone makes your hair grow like crazy. I had it in my 8% liquid from belgravia. It is the synthetic version.

----------


## k9gatton

> I had a silly moment there I get you yes progesterone in minoxidil works great. I've got in in my mix susan is doing for me. Ideally I wanted to have it in my am and pm minoxidil but only my lotion will have it in. I can confirm that progesterone makes your hair grow like crazy. I had it in my 8% liquid from belgravia. It is the synthetic version.


 Your hair grows faster with it as well? I'm glad I'm not crazy. 

My "DHT sensitive" hair actually grows twice as fast as my side/back hair with Progesterone.

I thought it was the thirty percent Minoxidil. But if it's doing the same for you 
with eight it must be the Progesterone.

----------


## funkville

> Your hair grows faster with it as well? I'm glad I'm not crazy. 
> 
> My "DHT sensitive" hair actually grows twice as fast as my side/back hair with Progesterone.
> 
> I thought it was the thirty percent Minoxidil. But if it's doing the same for you 
> with eight it must be the Progesterone.


 
Your not going crazy I think it's a combo of high minoxidil me progesterone. When I had it I grew a high top. I came off thinking it was cause if my facial sides only to realise like y said it's the other ingredients. i think my limit of minoxidil is 5-8 in one serving.

----------


## funkville

> Hi Funks there is the Wimpole clinic in londow that sells 5% minoxidil with medroxyprogestorone for 120ml bottle i think its £55 link  www.wimpoleclinic.com
> There is the uk norton clinic just search for that they i think are not in london, there is a chemist in uk at upper breeding chemist that actually makes minoxidil for many clinics in uk i have a tell number and the Drs name is Dr Alan Robinson and you can tel him and tell him you already use minox with progest and you will need to ask for him phone number at local uk rate is 0845 260 3999 the latter is where i buy mine cuts out the middle man.
> You i think can buy it in two months supply which is 120mls but its cheaper from him if you buy 6 months which you can store in the fridge.
> Buy the way guys i have known Dr Robinson chemist many yrs as i got to find him from bio trans jersey which in the 80s and 90s was owned by uk transfom clinic group.
> I have no connection with any of these clinics so is up to you who you choose.


 
Hi doke. I rang this morning and spoke to a guy called Steve.

Sadly dr Robinson is not in a good state I was informed. He told me I would have to get a private prescription to get there Minox with mpg. He asked how I was recommended by them where I just gave your user name which doesn't help hahaha. He informed me that it's 99 for 3 bottle with postage. 

Guess this is a dead end as they kept suggesting me to get the minox from where I used to buy it from. 

The other site you suggested wimpoleclinc have the minox (in lotion form) in there shop. it say prescription only but h can't go to checkout and put your payment details in. Is dr Robinson's minox liquid or lotion?

Only want one bottle as that will last 4 months as I will only use it in morning.

----------


## doke

Hi its a lotion I have bought minox from Birmingham trichology clinic that has progest in and theres also the Norton clinic uk.

----------


## funkville

> Hi its a lotion I have bought minox from Birmingham trichology clinic that has progest in and theres also the Norton clinic uk.


 Hey doke. Have u ever used the wimpole clinic you sent a link for. I called them as I drive past there clinic in central London but they are out of stock at the moment. Due to be getting more next week. They seemed legit. I would rather used a clinic which is recommended. One thing with wimpole is it categorised as prescription but seems u don't need one. 

I presume if dr Robinson is very very ill having a long term relationship with his product may be slim. 

I checked they above clinics and they don't have minoxidil with mpg on there site.

----------


## funkville

> Hi its a lotion I have bought minox from Birmingham trichology clinic that has progest in and theres also the Norton clinic uk.


 Hey doke. Have u ever used the wimpole clinic you sent a link for. I called them as I drive past there clinic in central London but they are out of stock at the moment. Due to be getting more next week. They seemed legit. I would rather used a clinic which is recommended. One thing with wimpole is it categorised as prescription but seems u don't need one. 

I presume if dr Robinson is very very ill having a long term relationship with his product may be slim. 

I checked they above clinics and they don't have minoxidil with mpg on there site.

----------


## doke

> Hey doke. Have u ever used the wimpole clinic you sent a link for. I called them as I drive past there clinic in central London but they are out of stock at the moment. Due to be getting more next week. They seemed legit. I would rather used a clinic which is recommended. One thing with wimpole is it categorised as prescription but seems u don't need one. 
> 
> I presume if dr Robinson is very very ill having a long term relationship with his product may be slim. 
> 
> I checked they above clinics and they don't have minoxidil with mpg on there site.


 Hi Funks i could have called steve as he makes the minox for Dr Robinson but you would have to pm me your name.
As to the Dr being unwell i phoned to see how he was but they would not tell me i have known Alan for many years and he made the minox with antiandrogen for many uk clinics so it was a bit cheaper.
I presume that the Dr Robinson is the one you have to go through to order from steve as they make fresh batchs for you order.
He maybe back at some point as he owns the chemist.

----------


## doke

> It does dry and leave white powder around the scalp. My hair density is very good now. For that reason it really
> doesn't show (and I put it all over my forehead, and vertex as well).
> 
> I supplement it with 5% Foam (regular Minoxidil).


 Hi k9 can you tell me why you do not use a lotion with minox and medroxyprogestorone in mixed from the pharmacy and also what strength of minox do you use and the progest strength as well?

----------


## doke

> A friend of mine tried Aprikot-T ? That put him from a Norwood 2.5/3 to a Norwood zero. It has estrogen in it, but it definitely does the trick. He regrew all of his hair. He's in his twenties. It's usually easier for men to grow hair back after they recently lose it.


 
K9 can you ask your friend about the apricot t as i have searched google and only find out about Apricots the fruit that is nothing about an estrogen does it have another name can you still buy it in uk or elsewhere is it better than avixis or pantostin or progestorone?

----------


## funkville

> Hi Funks i could have called steve as he makes the minox for Dr Robinson but you would have to pm me your name.
> As to the Dr being unwell i phoned to see how he was but they would not tell me i have known Alan for many years and he made the minox with antiandrogen for many uk clinics so it was a bit cheaper.
> I presume that the Dr Robinson is the one you have to go through to order from steve as they make fresh batchs for you order.
> He maybe back at some point as he owns the chemist.


 ive tried to find how to pm you but its aol instant messenger and im on mac. is this the only way to pm you?

----------


## doke

> ive tried to find how to pm you but its aol instant messenger and im on mac. is this the only way to pm you?


  if I pm you with my email address will that be ok I will try.
Also found out the product you can buy topical in Europe that k9 mentioned it contains estradiol so im going to combine with a 1% progest gel which they also sell and then with minox foam.

----------


## funkville

> if I pm you with my email address will that be ok I will try.
> Also found out the product you can buy topical in Europe that k9 mentioned it contains estradiol so im going to combine with a 1% progest gel which they also sell and then with minox foam.


 send me a pm and lets see if this works. when i click on notifications it says i may not be privileged to some functions.  thANKS for help.

on the product k9 was talking about i would have to look it up. i know i didnt get any sides from progesterone but i did from fin so i will hve to look up ingredients

----------


## doke

Hi I tried to find a pm for you but its not there does anyone know if the site has a problem with contact.

----------


## k9gatton

> send me a pm and lets see if this works. when i click on notifications it says i may not be privileged to some functions.  thANKS for help.
> 
> on the product k9 was talking about i would have to look it up. i know i didnt get any sides from progesterone but i did from fin so i will hve to look up ingredients


 

The Finasteride is optional. The Progesterone is to. The only option for Progesterone is .25%.


I've been using them for years now. That's why they allowed me to raise the Progesterone dosage
to .5%. Don't know if they do that normally though.


The website has a checkbox with hard coded amounts (non adjustable amounts). You just check
what you want.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi I tried to find a pm for you but its not there does anyone know if the site has a problem with contact.


 
Have the same issue with my user id.

----------


## funkville

> Hi I tried to find a pm for you but its not there does anyone know if the site has a problem with contact.


 Do u think you can give Steve a call and ask if he'll do it for me. Maybe if you give my username to him then when I call he will know who I am. Worth a try. It's weird there is no pm on here. 

Also do u know the amount of progesterone they use?

----------


## funkville

Any luck doke? My bottle of regaine is on it's last pumps so will need to order this week

----------


## Reester

K9gatton, where can I get progesterone?

----------


## Mickael

Funny to see actually someone trying progesterone. I have been saying for years on hair loss forums that progesterone is something that is actually helping hair loss.

Finasteride is considered a progestin (synthetic progesterone). The problem is that finasteride will steal the 5-alpha from progesterone and blocks the production of useful hormones while causing all sort of side effects. Progesterone is safer since you actually continue to produce those useful hormones while on it, it's not side effects free however.

Topical anti-androgens are effective because only the DHT produced locally has an effect on the hair. Spiro is not effective however because blocking the receptor doesn't last long enough to benefit from it. Progestins like fina/duta/proges are far more powerful since one dose will stop the productions of DHT for days, this is in the hundreds of % more effective than what spiro can actually do (including RU).

----------


## Jazz1

> Funny to see actually someone trying progesterone. I have been saying for years on hair loss forums that progesterone is something that is actually helping hair loss.
> 
> Finasteride is considered a progestin (synthetic progesterone). The problem is that finasteride will steal the 5-alpha from progesterone and blocks the production of useful hormones while causing all sort of side effects. Progesterone is safer since you actually continue to produce those useful hormones while on it, it's not side effects free however.
> 
> Topical anti-androgens are effective because only the DHT produced locally has an effect on the hair. Spiro is not effective however because blocking the receptor doesn't last long enough to benefit from it. Progestins like fina/duta/proges are far more powerful since one dose will stop the productions of DHT for days, this is in the hundreds of % more effective than what spiro can actually do (including RU).


 
Awesome information, I found spiro did not do much for me, S5 cream. I use the mixture additive lotion, however I might add 5% spiro on my next order. I also heard Glutathione topical is an awesome anti oxidant, I need to start using this mixture again.

----------


## Jazz1

> Funny to see actually someone trying progesterone. I have been saying for years on hair loss forums that progesterone is something that is actually helping hair loss.
> 
> Finasteride is considered a progestin (synthetic progesterone). The problem is that finasteride will steal the 5-alpha from progesterone and blocks the production of useful hormones while causing all sort of side effects. Progesterone is safer since you actually continue to produce those useful hormones while on it, it's not side effects free however.
> 
> Topical anti-androgens are effective because only the DHT produced locally has an effect on the hair. Spiro is not effective however because blocking the receptor doesn't last long enough to benefit from it. Progestins like fina/duta/proges are far more powerful since one dose will stop the productions of DHT for days, this is in the hundreds of % more effective than what spiro can actually do (including RU).


 
Awesome information, I found spiro did not do much for me, S5 cream. I use the mixture additive lotion, however I might add 5% spiro on my next order. I also heard Glutathione topical is an awesome anti oxidant, I need to start using this mixture again.

----------


## funkville

> Do u think you can give Steve a call and ask if he'll do it for me. Maybe if you give my username to him then when I call he will know who I am. Worth a try. It's weird there is no pm on here. 
> 
> Also do u know the amount of progesterone they use?


 Hey doke was you able to talk to Steve?

----------


## doke

Hi its medroxypro that most uk clinics use have you guys thought of buying a natural progesterone usp  do a search for Dr Lee and natural progsstorone for men it appears that men can use it for health benefits im using a natural usp gel that I use on my scalp but you can apply it anywhere the skin is thin.
No I have not contacted steve but I will if you want me to ask him.

----------


## safeme

can progesterone on its own regrow hair wthout anti androgens such as RU or fina duta?

are the effects comparable with the above anti androgens?

----------


## safeme

sorry, double post*

----------


## k9gatton

> What are the side effects? Progesterone is a potent 5 alpha reductase inhibitor, I would assume it would have similar side effects as finasteride, currently using minoxidil and ketocanozole with no negative effects, I've also heard of feeling excessively sleepy, any of you guys experience that?


 
It is potent, that's very true. And I currently take twice the highest dosage they prescribe (which is .25%, I take .5%).


The side effects are man boobs (haven't got those). 


Progesterone is also used to help people with brain damage, believe it or not. It protects the brain. 


It's been so helpful in regrowing my hair. Also, my hair regrowth where I apply the thirty percent
Minoxidil grows twice the rate as my non DHT resistant hair (sides and back). It's growing really long
now.


There are more side effects with the high Minoxidil dosage. I've had ankle swelling due to lower blood pressure.
That can be very dangerous.


If I took Finasteride in my thirties, I wouldn't be taking such an aggressive regiman now.


Minoxidil is temprorary. Trust me, I should know.


If you don't take Finasteride, or some other anti DHT inhibitor, your results will slowly go away,
and you will be near the same point you were. I took Minoxidil for over twenty years now.

----------


## k9gatton

> i just got off phone to susan and she said the leave in treatment is the .5%
> https://murrayavenueapothecary.vendecommerce.com/cart
> 
> this is what you use right? if not could you sedn me a pic. i just renewed my script with her.


 


Yes, that's what I use. Got some resistance initially when I doubled the dosage.


I'm surprised she does that with other customers. I've been using her since 2012. It's equivalent to five
milligrams of Progesterone.


I want to go higher. I'm going to ask for one percent when I get a refill. Doubt they do it, but it's really helped
me regrow my hair.


Even my temple hair. I've regrown more than a centimeter. Problem is, not all of it will grow back. It's been in the
vellus/dead state for far too long.

----------


## alexbfr

Is there any way to get it without a prescription?

----------


## k9gatton

> Hey Im clueless when it comes to progesterone so bare with me lol. But im wondering if i can i place this on my head or is it no the same thing? Shame spiro was canceled.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...gesterone&th=1


 You can put it on your head. Believe me goldnt, I'm going to show you the pictures today.

Progesterone has grown so much of my hair back

Judge for yourself though. Don't just take my word for it.

Here's today's picture, March 5th, 2017:

----------


## k9gatton

Didn't start Progesterone until January 2015.

However, I got my dosage DOUBLED to .5 % in September 2016.

This is my hair, at it's worst. I was between a Norwood four/five.

Progesterone saved my hair. It really did. It did more for me than Propecia (Finasteride)
ever did.

Thanks to Progesterone, I'll probably go to a Norwood 2.5 this summer.

August 2013 picture:

----------


## k9gatton

> Is there any way to get it without a prescription?


 For me, I really don't trust anything without a doctor's script.

It might be pure, but it might not. Everything I take is prescribed by a doctor. It's illegal in the
U.S. to not give an equivalent medication for a doctor's script.

----------


## zurich

This looks like a great result in your case. Congrats. I'm keen to try anything new on my bald  crown at this stage. But I wonder if its an outlier result and most guys wont benefit as per the results of this study

http://www.androgeneticalopecia.com/...baldness.shtml

----------


## Smallville

> For me, I really don't trust anything without a doctor's script.
> 
> It might be pure, but it might not. Everything I take is prescribed by a doctor. It's illegal in the
> U.S. to not give an equivalent medication for a doctor's script.


 Have u ever tried using progesterone topically but NOT on the scalp? or always on the scalp?

Also, just to clarify, .5% is 50mg, progesterone, right? so you use 50mg progesterone per night on scalp?

----------


## k9gatton

It is five milligrams

----------


## Smallville

> It is five milligrams


 5mg is a very low dose of progesterone...

----------


## alexbfr

> Medical Wellness Center. Online script. You only pay if you're approved. https://www.medicalwellnesscenter.com/


 i've been looking into this too actually and have been looking into review sites for online scripts. Any opinion about this http://phrmreviews.com/r/trustedonli...fast-shipping/

----------


## k9gatton

That is true. Finasteride is only one milligram. It is five times higher.

----------


## Jazz1

I just got my order through and bought 4 bottles, deffinatly helps as I started using it on gym days. The weeks I lift heavy weight my scalp tends to itch more. I find this helps on that week when I get back from the gym after shampoo my hair with Revita than I apply small amount of this, only twice week.

----------


## k9gatton

> What are the side effects? Progesterone is a potent 5 alpha reductase inhibitor, I would assume it would have similar side effects as finasteride, currently using minoxidil and ketocanozole with no negative effects, I've also heard of feeling excessively sleepy, any of you guys experience that?


 It is very potent. Probably the same as Finasteride. Man boobs, and other side effects. 

So far my regrowth has been great. That's the only side effect for me.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi k9 can you tell me why you do not use a lotion with minox and medroxyprogestorone in mixed from the pharmacy and also what strength of minox do you use and the progest strength as well?


 

Using a higher Progesterone strength with thirty percent Minoxidil mixed in.


Currently I just started to order from Regenere (Promox), which is cheaper and 15% Minoxidil solution.


Both have .5% Progesterone. However, med wellness center (Murray Avenue) refuses to go higher than 0.5%.
There website only goes up to .25%.


So I will probably rescript my Regenere formula, if they turn out to be good. I will start getting 1% (doubled),
which is ten milligrams of Progesterone.


Nobody in the U.S. sells medroxyprogesterone, otherwise I would order it.

----------


## Hairismylife

Hello k9gatton, just one question, where to buy your progesterone? Can you PM me the link? I wanna try.

----------


## karxxx

I apologize k9gatton
Progesterone is now 25 ml into 60 ml minox

----------


## Seuxin

Hello,

So the deal is to add 0.5% progesterone in minox ?

----------


## k9gatton

> Hello,
> 
> So the deal is to add 0.5% progesterone in minox ?


 Everybody is different. My experience was a norwood 4 to a Norwood 3. It took time though. Doubled the dose in september 2016. Best decision I made.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hello,
> 
> So the deal is to add 0.5% progesterone in minox ?


 Let me give you a better answer than before.

It depends on how long the hair loss has occurred. If it just recently started, you should
start with known medications first. Such as Finasteride, and Minoxidil Foam (I always recommend Foam,
because you won't have scalp irritation and dandruff).

If that isn't working, and your hairloss is agressive, Progesterone is the next step.

For agressive hair loss, (dropping a few norwoods in a matter of years), go STRAIGHT to Progesterone. Just
skip taking Finasteride, possibly. And get the HIGHEST Progesterone dosage possible.

Remember, every .1% topical is equal to one milligrams, in tablet form. That's the general rule 
with this medications.

Since it's almost Summer here, in the U.S., I'm going to take pictures with better lighting, as people
have requested me to do that.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Let me give you a better answer than before.
> 
> It depends on how long the hair loss has occurred. If it just recently started, you should
> start with known medications first. Such as Finasteride, and Minoxidil Foam (I always recommend Foam,
> because you won't have scalp irritation and dandruff).
> 
> If that isn't working, and your hairloss is agressive, Progesterone is the next step.
> 
> For agressive hair loss, (dropping a few norwoods in a matter of years), go STRAIGHT to Progesterone. Just
> ...


 I lost 2.5 Norwoods in 4 years.  I definitely wanna try progesterone but I have little knowledge of this stuff.  Is it safe to use? What I concern most is cancer.  And would you please suggest me a source for it thanks.  And do I need to use it in combination with other stuff such as Minox or use it alone to see the result first? Sorry for asking so many questions.

----------


## k9gatton

> I lost 2.5 Norwoods in 4 years.  I definitely wanna try progesterone but I have little knowledge of this stuff.  Is it safe to use? What I concern most is cancer.  And would you please suggest me a source for it thanks.  And do I need to use it in combination with other stuff such as Minox or use it alone to see the result first? Sorry for asking so many questions.


 That's OK. That's why I made this thread, to answer questions. 

It all depends where you get it from. Both MedicalWellnessCenter and Regenepure (Klein's formula) will customize it for you.

In my own experience, Promox was much easier to cusomize my Progesterone prescription. They might do it for you and
give you customized/low amount of Minoxidil. Promox is called that because it contains Finasteride (1 milligram's worth)
mixed in, in addition to Minoxidil.

Now, that said, it contains hydrocortisone, so the scalp won't reject the medications. That's very important. I would recommend
you DO NOT get it with Retinol, which is an acid that helps absorb Minoxidil. Also, I don't get the Aezalic acid. I do get it with
Latanoprost, the eyelash regrowth medication. So far I'm very happy, and have no side effects.

Would definitely get .5% Progesterone (default is .25%, I believe). But, you could go as high has 1%, which is what I plan on 
doing on my next Promox script.

----------


## Hairismylife

> That's OK. That's why I made this thread, to answer questions. 
> 
> It all depends where you get it from. Both MedicalWellnessCenter and Regenepure (Klein's formula) will customize it for you.
> 
> In my own experience, Promox was much easier to cusomize my Progesterone prescription. They might do it for you and
> give you customized/low amount of Minoxidil. Promox is called that because it contains Finasteride (1 milligram's worth)
> mixed in, in addition to Minoxidil.
> 
> Now, that said, it contains hydrocortisone, so the scalp won't reject the medications. That's very important. I would recommend
> ...


 Do you suggest to skip Minox in the mixture to see how it goes first?

Or if using Minox to kick start the regrowth then can I drop it thereafter, leaving prog to maintain it?

----------


## Hairismylife

> Funny to see actually someone trying progesterone. I have been saying for years on hair loss forums that progesterone is something that is actually helping hair loss.
> 
> Finasteride is considered a progestin (synthetic progesterone). The problem is that finasteride will steal the 5-alpha from progesterone and blocks the production of useful hormones while causing all sort of side effects. Progesterone is safer since you actually continue to produce those useful hormones while on it, it's not side effects free however.
> 
> Topical anti-androgens are effective because only the DHT produced locally has an effect on the hair. Spiro is not effective however because blocking the receptor doesn't last long enough to benefit from it. Progestins like fina/duta/proges are far more powerful since one dose will stop the productions of DHT for days, this is in the hundreds of % more effective than what spiro can actually do (including RU).


 Prog is safer than Fin, true?

----------


## k9gatton

Not really. I reallynlike Murray acotherapy because they make very high quality mixtures. Used them since 2012. Highly recommended.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Not really. I reallynlike Murray acotherapy because they make very high quality mixtures. Used them since 2012. Highly recommended.


 Sorry which of my two posts you are answering?
I will contact Murray today.

----------


## k9gatton

> Sorry which of my two posts you are answering?
> I will contact Murray today.


 Progesterone might not be safer than Finasteride, as far as having some of the same side effects. Topical Finasteride
might have the same side effects as oral. I really don't know.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Progesterone might not be safer than Finasteride, as far as having some of the same side effects. Topical Finasteride
> might have the same side effects as oral. I really don't know.


 So I did some research of Prog there few days.
I read someone said it will CAUSE hairloss if you aren't estrogen dominance and prog can cause more DHT converted.  I really have no idea.  But seems Prog quality is critical in success? I read a term called "micronised progesterone", seems effective but again I have no idea.  Anyway I will definitely give prog a try but still wanna know more about this stuff.

----------


## Gossip

@k9gatton , Murray Avenue progesterone says "Massage a dime size dab into scalp once daily. Leave in for 15 minutes, then rinse." 

So, do you apply progesterone just for 15 min only and then rinse?

----------


## k9gatton

It's a prescribed topical medication. I just leave it in. It contains Finasteride, Progesterone, and Minoxidil.

----------


## gerralddonaldson

I have found the cheapest price for all this meds on this website http://rxpromocodes.com

----------


## k9gatton

> So I did some research of Prog there few days.
> I read someone said it will CAUSE hairloss if you aren't estrogen dominance and prog can cause more DHT converted.  I really have no idea.  But seems Prog quality is critical in success? I read a term called "micronised progesterone", seems effective but again I have no idea.  Anyway I will definitely give prog a try but still wanna know more about this stuff.


 Sorry about the late update. Progesterone has really helped me keep my hair in. I take a higher dosage (two percent), from Promox, and I'm really happy with that. 

For me, it kept my hair in, for the most part. Cannot really say if it grew it back in or not. Progesterone is the precursor to Testosterone, and there isn't a lot of evidence either way.

----------


## k9gatton

> It's a prescribed topical medication. I just leave it in. It contains Finasteride, Progesterone, and Minoxidil.


 I apply more than that in my scalp. I am using the highest Minoxidil dosage they provide (thirty percent). It's mixed with Finasteride and Progesterone (their's has only 0.5% Progesterone in it).

I don't massage in. I just put it where I am balding.

----------


## Jazz1

> I apply more than that in my scalp. I am using the highest Minoxidil dosage they provide (thirty percent). It's mixed with Finasteride and Progesterone (their's has only 0.5% Progesterone in it).
> 
> I don't massage in. I just put it where I am balding.


 
Hey how’s the 30%? Any headaches? I been using the 15% and am very happy I wonder how 30% works...

----------


## k9gatton

I'm doing microneedling, and using a 2% Progesterone solution.

Finally gaining my hair back. But still have a Norwood 3 hairline. I will update this thread with pictures.

----------


## sizzlinghairs

> Spiro is a better treatment than Progesterone for females, so I'm not going to touch that subject in this thread.
> 
> Although this didn't do much for my hairline (twenty new terminal hairs), it did do quite a lot for my vertex area. However, I currently use it on both.
> 
> Started January 2016 (.25% Progesterone). In September the amount was doubled to .5%.
> 
> Currently I am using a topical formula that contains .5% Progesterone. In "theory", every .1% is equal to one milligram of medication.
> Left picture - January 2016.
> 
> Right picture - September 2016


 side effects?

----------

